# Breeders Assistant software



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Just wondered how many people on here use this software and what they think of it - is it useful? Does it save time? Is it user-friendly? Would you recommend it to anyone? 

Thanks in advance for your time, looking in and any replies.


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

I find it really useful. It's quite easy to get in to and you can produce nice pedigrees, agreements and pedigree cover sheets without much effort.

Fiona


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

I have heard about these programmes where would i find out info on them please x
As it takes forever doing all my pedigrees diet sheets ect,


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

I've been schnoofing around here to find out a bit more about what it does etc - have a look on Breeders Assistant website - I was not sure at first but depending on how useful it is, I may invest....


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

ok thanx i will have a look and give you my opinions later xx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

I notice a trial version, so maybe i will try that and see how i get on,


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Rraa said:


> I've been schnoofing around here to find out a bit more about what it does etc - have a look on Breeders Assistant website - I was not sure at first but depending on how useful it is, I may invest....


looks a bit complicated,  hhhmmmmmmm see what you mean???? well i will give it a try out,


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I've tried it out via the free trial about 2 year ago, cause it looked good. I gave up, got too complicated for me lol. *


----------



## Meezers (Jun 13, 2008)

You can buy it on ebay for £75 plus free postage! im getting one in a few weeks


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

I have not a scooby Raa-Ross does all the easy bits such as thisI can just about post with faces


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Currently do mine on excel and then put onto Word for the fussy/pretty bits. The excel is used as a database too for all my stud names, kitten names, kitten family names. The bit I was particularly interested in was the bit dealing with genetics and in-breeding coefficients. I have been interested to read your replies - for which thank you all for your feedback. Just a question now of whether I want to invest (and of course perhaps exercise the little grey cells ...if I have any that is ...).


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Why not download the trial version? I have just the trial version and that's all I need as have only used it to make pedigrees!


----------

